# Hello I'm new need so help with "Name that breed"



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, I need help on name that breed and is that a rooster. Lol. I have 8 young pullets, I think they are all female. But on has me going hmm.... Maybe not you. So let me post some pictures and help me try to figure this out. 
The first 2 are my most in question. I thought they where red leghorns but I was informed that they are production reds.









So do we male/female or both female. I'm mostly questioning the right one. There are no spurs on the feet. But please feedback is needed.









I have no idea what kind is this lady. She has a twin.









This was one of your first ladies we received. Again no idea I'm guessing Golden Sex Link.









I also think this one is also Golden Sex Link. 
Please help me name that bird!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The first 2 look like Production Red roosters. As for the rest sorry , no idea.


----------



## Greenfamilyfarms (Jul 15, 2012)

The first two are production red roosters. Roosters don't get spurs until they are about a year old... give or take. Also, both hens and roosters have spur buds, so you can't really depend on that to tell if you have rooster or hen chicks.

The other three are hens. The first looks like a Black Sexlink, second is a Golden Comet, and third looks like a New Hampshire Red or a production red.


----------



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## dethompson27 (Jul 21, 2012)

Both are male production Reds. The hackle and saddle feathers will come to a point as opposed to being well-rounded.
APA Poultry Judge


----------



## blondie (Jul 19, 2012)

Could the pullet in the second pic be an Easter Egger? I have one that has identical feather patterns and the color looks the same. The comb might be wrong though.


----------



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd be exited if it's an Easter egger. As for the the Roosters I found them a home no a nice large horse farm 2 counties over. I'm sure they are very happy making a ruckus since they won't be the loudest. Lol.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe you are right Blondie.. Looks like an EE to me.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like New Hampshire (red) and Black sex link.


----------



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

The last 2 look like my golden sex link.


----------

